# E juice manufacture differences



## Mollie (31/1/19)

I think the problem with diy is I don't know which concentrate flavor will bind with which and how much % to put in I do a lot of research on this and I don't know what's the difference between all the flavors for example TFA, Capella etc quess I have to try what I'm mixing to see which make is gonna give me the best results

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/19)

I suggest you start by reading through the DIY Primer by @RichJB . This should explain the basics and answer your questions.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/19)

I am no DIY expert @The vaper 

But from what ive picked up on the forum, DIY is a very large rabbit hole. Each manufacturer is different. Some manufacturers produce stronger concentrates, others weaker. Within a manufacturer, some flavours require very little, others more.

And they combine differently. So mixing something with another flavour may just spoil it but in a different mix it works superbly. 

So its a big trial and error project

Or you could try recipes that are well known that others like. Chances are you might like it too. But our palates differ so what someone loves you may not like. 

I mixed about 10 popular recipes and only liked about 2 or 3 of them. Some of them that people raved aboit i really did not like at all.

So even when trying recipes it seems to be trial and error.

I dont think there is an easy answer it just takes time and quite a bit of experimentation

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Silver said:


> I am no DIY expert @The vaper
> 
> But from what ive picked up on the forum, DIY is a very large rabbit hole. Each manufacturer is different. Some manufacturers produce stronger concentrates, others weaker. Within a manufacturer, some flavours require very little, others more.
> 
> ...


Its gonna be a learning project but if you don't try you will never know 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/1/19)

Start off by mixing tried and highly rated recipes from Alltheflavours and E-Liquid Recipes or even 99Juices. You will then start to learn all the flavors as well as how they are used in different recipes. You will become familiar to how each concentrate tastes at lower and higher %. 

Research all flavors especially when trying to mix your own recipe so that its not just thumb suck %ages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

